# AMD Fusion soll Redwood-GPU enthalten



## tm0975 (22. Juli 2010)

mit überraschung habe ich die info von tomshardware.de aufgenommen, wonach die neuen amd-apu's eine recht ordentliche gpu verbaut haben sollen. es handelt sich zum jetzigen zeitpunkt natürlich noch um gerüchte, aber diese sind durchaus beachtlich. nicht ganz klar ist, welche apu gemeint ist. offensichtlich muß es sich aber um Llano handeln, denn für den ende des jahres für netbooks erscheinende apu-zwerg wäre das sicherlich eine nummer zu groß. alles in allem dürfen wir hier in der tat eine leistungsexplosion im unteren preissegment erwarten. zocker werden nach wie vor eine separate gpu benötigen, aber gelegenheitsspieler können sich nun in aller ruhe zurücklehnen, denn die shader-anzahl wird sich im vergleich zu den bisherigen igps wohl ver-10-fachen.

http://www.tomshardware.de/APU-Fusion-Redwood-Grafik,news-244404.html


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Juli 2010)

Du hast irgendwie den falschen Artikel verlinkt 

Hört sich aber interessant an 

Richtiger link


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mit dieser CPU könnte eine schöne *Lowbudget* Plattform entstehen....
Das Mainboard für den Liano braucht schließlich auch keine Onboard GPU mehr...

Vielleicht gibt es ja Boardpartner die eine *ION* ähnliche *ITX* Plattform auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Du hast irgendwie den falschen Artikel verlinkt
> 
> Hört sich aber interessant an
> 
> Richtiger link




danke. ich hab ihn nochmals entfernt und wieder eingefügt. nun ist auch der link aktualisiert, nicht nur dessen beschreibung.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2010)

Das würde die Intel Lösung in Grund und Boden stampfen, und die Vision "Fusion" wird Wirklichkeit.
AMD macht immer alles richtig, wenn Intel es schon falsch gemacht hat, siehe native Quadcores von AMD. Jetzt muss Lliano/Ontario nur noch zeigen, was er kann.


----------



## Chrisch (22. Juli 2010)

@ mixxed_up

was ist das denn für ne schwachsinnige Aussage?

Was hatte AMD von den nativen QuadCores? Nix, weil die immernoch langsamer sind als die zusammengeklatschten DualCores von Intel. 

Und wem Interessiert die Leistung der IGP? Solche Hardware wird eh überwiegend in günstigen Officelösungen eingesetzt und da zählt eben der Preis.

Die paar Leute die sich selbst nen PC damit zusammen bauen interessieren doch keine Sau, da es prozentual nur nen kleiner Markt ist.

Tz... wenn ich schon lese das AMD alles richtig macht... Noch grüner kann deine Brille garnicht sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> @ mixxed_up
> 
> was ist das denn für ne schwachsinnige Aussage?


 
 Danke für die Blumen.



Chrisch schrieb:


> Was hatte AMD von den nativen QuadCores? Nix, weil die immernoch langsamer sind als die zusammengeklatschten DualCores von Intel.



Um die Leistung gings mir nicht bei dieser Aussage.


Chrisch schrieb:


> Und wem Interessiert die Leistung der IGP? Solche Hardware wird eh überwiegend in günstigen Officelösungen eingesetzt und da zählt eben der Preis.



Vielleicht weils werbeträchtig ist? 




Chrisch schrieb:


> Die paar Leute die sich selbst nen PC damit zusammen bauen interessieren doch keine Sau, da es prozentual nur nen kleiner Markt ist.


   Wayne.



Chrisch schrieb:


> Tz... wenn ich schon lese das AMD alles richtig macht... Noch grüner kann deine Brille garnicht sein.



Nativ ist jedenfalls richtiger als diese Klebelösungen von Intel, siehe Clarkdale ...


----------



## Dorni (22. Juli 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> @ mixxed_up
> Und wem Interessiert die Leistung der IGP? Solche Hardware wird eh überwiegend in günstigen Officelösungen eingesetzt und da zählt eben der Preis.



Und damit ist es wohl für mehr Leute für Bedeutung als HighEnd Grafikkarten / Cpus.


----------



## michelthemaster (22. Juli 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> @ mixxed_up
> 
> was ist das denn für ne schwachsinnige Aussage?
> 
> ...



Was ein Kindergarten hier! Und deine Brille ist blau! Und wen sollte wohl die Leistung der IGP interessieren? Da gibt es viele Interessenbereiche, für einen HTPC zB. wäre eine Fusion APU perfekt, braucht man doch keine extra Grafikkarte zum kühlen. Zudem kann man damit auch nicht so gut betuchte Spieler glücklich machen, die nicht viel Geld haben aber trotzdem eine passable Leistung bekommen. Und das die so eine (relativ) schnelle GPU in die CPU unterbringen, überrascht mich dann doch. AMD ist auf dem richtigen Weg, wenn dass dann noch kommt für Notebooks, wird das wohl einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Ach und nochmal zu dem obigen Kommentar: Es gibt sehr wohl viele Interessenbereiche für diese Art Cpus, Notebooks zum Beispiel, hier scheitert Intels Lösung hoffnungslos. Grafikkarten, wenn man die denn so nennen darf, waren noch nie deren Stärke. Die AMD Gpus in der CPU sollten genug Power für viele Spiele und FullHD Videos haben, dass find ich Klasse. 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Deine Fanboy-Aussagen bringen rein garnix!


----------



## TheMF6265 (22. Juli 2010)

wenn eine GPU wie Redwood verbaut werden wird  Respekt!
dann sehen die Intel Clarkdale lösungen ja noch schlechter aus als sie jetzt schon dastehen  wie im Post über mir schon gesagt, Grakas waren noch nie Intels stärke  
Ich wette, der Markt für so eine APU ist wesentlich größer als für High End Hardware. Wenn AMD das mit dem Marketing noch hinbekommt wird das Teil sicherlich der Renner.


----------



## tm0975 (22. Juli 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> @ mixxed_up
> 
> was ist das denn für ne schwachsinnige Aussage?
> 
> ...



also allein vom standpunkt es risikomanagements finde ich das gut, dass es eine mainstream-ersatz-gpu im system gibt, für den fall, dass die graka mal nicht mehr so will, wie sie soll. igp ist da doch tendenziell eher weniger geeignet. ich sehe nen großen marktanteil für gelegenhteitsspieler, und für die ist redwood korrekt dimensioniert. wenns dann noch synergien mit ner zugesteckten graka gibt, wäre das doch eine gute lösung.


----------



## Fragile Heart (22. Juli 2010)

Erstmal einen wunderschönes Hallo in die Runde!

Sorry wenn ich einfach mal so sau blöd frage, aber kann mir jemand von den Herrn erklären, wie das gehen soll?  Wie bekomme ich eine CPU und eine GPU zusammen ohne das Beide massiv an Leistung verlieren und das noch ohne die bestehende Infrastruktur zu rösten?

Will nicht in mein kleines Köpfen! Sorry!


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Erstmal einen wunderschönes Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Sorry wenn ich einfach mal so sau blöd frage, aber kann mir jemand von den Herrn erklären, wie das gehen soll?  Wie bekomme ich eine CPU und eine GPU zusammen ohne das Beide massiv an Leistung verlieren und das noch ohne die bestehende Infrastruktur zu rösten?
> 
> Will nicht in mein kleines Köpfen! Sorry!




Indem du beide in ein Die tust, ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
Geht auch getrennt wie bei Intel.


----------



## Fragile Heart (22. Juli 2010)

Mein lieber Mixxed_up, das ist doch ein Witz oder? 

Wie möchtest du denn beiden Teile versorgen? Irgendwie müssen die ja an Daten kommen oder?


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (22. Juli 2010)

Wünschenswert wär ebenfalls, wenn es eine geeignete Lösung gibt um ein Umschalten von der eigentlichen GraKa auf die IGP möglich zu machen, um im Office-Betrieb Strom zu sparen!


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Mein lieber Mixxed_up, das ist doch ein Witz oder?
> 
> Wie möchtest du denn beiden Teile versorgen? Irgendwie müssen die ja an Daten kommen oder?




Nö, ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Fragile Heart (22. Juli 2010)

Nun gut, dann versuchen ich mal das Problem an der Sache etwas deutlicher zu machen. 

Der hier angesprochende Wunderchip soll aus n Kernen und einen Redwood Core bestehen, die irgendwie zusammen gebunden werden. Soweit ist das ja auch noch für mich verständlich!

Die Daten kommen dann wahrscheinlich alle aus den Arbeitsspeicher, da ja von einer OnCPU Speicherlösung nichts gesagt wurde. Würde also bedeuten das man wohl DDR3 verwendet, oder? Geht wir dann mal von Dual Channel DDR3 1600 aus, dürfte die maximale Übertragungsrate bei etwa 24GB/s liegen (2* 12GB/s wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe). Da der Redwood aber in seiner diskreten Version über ein Speicherinterface von um die 60 GB/s verfügt, muss ich mich wirklich fragen wie man CPU und GPU mit Daten versorgen will?


----------



## TheMF6265 (22. Juli 2010)

das ist natürlich eine schlaue Frage 
es wird auf jeden Fall ein neuer Sockel nötig sein um die nötigen Pins zur Verfügung zu stellen aber um die Menge der Daten hab ich mir noch nie Sorgen gemacht


----------



## Fragile Heart (22. Juli 2010)

Siehst du, aber ich finde genau an dieser Stelle beißt sich der Hund in den Schwanz. 

Wer weiß wie das genau funktionieren soll und vielleich hat ja AMD wirklich eine gute Lösung in der Hinterhand, nur ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich es nicht.


----------



## Masterchief (23. Juli 2010)

misst!?!?!?...

Dann kann man mit einer onboard GPU besser zocken als ich mit meiner HD3850 -.-
Redwood hat ja 400(80) Streamprozessoren und ich nur 64 ... aber kann COD MW2 auf Max 1680x1050 4xAA/16xAF mit über 35 fps spieln... was will man mehr ^^


----------



## NCphalon (23. Juli 2010)

Vllt gibts ja auch so ne Art Sideport Memory der über den HT angebunden is... oder mit im Package, es werden ja schon 20nm Speicherbausteine gebaut.


----------



## kuer (23. Juli 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann versuchen ich mal das Problem an der Sache etwas deutlicher zu machen.
> 
> Der hier angesprochende Wunderchip soll aus n Kernen und einen Redwood Core bestehen, die irgendwie zusammen gebunden werden. Soweit ist das ja auch noch für mich verständlich!
> 
> Die Daten kommen dann wahrscheinlich alle aus den Arbeitsspeicher, da ja von einer OnCPU Speicherlösung nichts gesagt wurde. Würde also bedeuten das man wohl DDR3 verwendet, oder? Geht wir dann mal von Dual Channel DDR3 1600 aus, dürfte die maximale Übertragungsrate bei etwa 24GB/s liegen (2* 12GB/s wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe). Da der Redwood aber in seiner diskreten Version über ein Speicherinterface von um die 60 GB/s verfügt, muss ich mich wirklich fragen wie man CPU und GPU mit Daten versorgen will?


 

Es ist schön das du dir so viele Gedanken machst. Aber glaubst du nicht, das die Leute von AMD, schon wissen was geht und was nicht? Oder bist du schlauer als die Arbeiter in der Fab.
Vieleicht gibt es ja Möglichkeiten, von denen du keinen schimmer hast!
Sorry, aber ist finde es immer Wirtzig, wenn hier User sich auf eine Stufe mit den Produzenten stellen  . 
@ Top: ich bin mal gespannt was aus der Geschichte wird und wie stark sie wirklich wird. Ist ja noch was hin.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. Juli 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Es ist schön das du dir so viele Gedanken machst. Aber glaubst du nicht, das die Leute von AMD, schon wissen was geht und was nicht? Oder bist du schlauer als die Arbeiter in der Fab.
> Vieleicht gibt es ja Möglichkeiten, von denen du keinen schimmer hast!
> Sorry, aber ist finde es immer Wirtzig, wenn hier User sich auf eine Stufe mit den Produzenten stellen  .


Entschuldige mal, aber wo bitte habe ich mich auf eine Stufe mit den Produzenten gestellt? Ich habe mir nur Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie soetwas gehen könnte und konnte mir diesen Punkt überhaupt nicht erklären!

Natürlich weiß ich nicht was AMD in der Hinterhand hat, wie ich aber auch schon in einer Antwort geschrieben habe, und es würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie erklären wie es geht wenn der Chip veröffentlicht wird. (man lernt ja nie aus) Bis dahin kann ich aber nur von dem ausgehen was ich kenne und damit wäre es wohl nicht wirklich Möglich, oder siehst du das anders? Lass mich doch an deinen Wissen teilhaben oder gefällt es dir einfach nur nicht wenn mal jemand Fragen stellt, die vielleicht sogar auf ein Problem hindeuten könnten?

Ist das stellen solcher Fragen denn verboten?  Ich dachte bei der Anmeldung eigentlich das ich ebend genau hier richtig bin und vielleicht mit Gleichgesinten über genau solche Fragen debatieren könnte. Sollte ich mich jetzt getäuscht haben? Wäre sehr Schade wenn!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Juli 2010)

*@ kuer*

Bitte etwas freundlicher mit den Mit-Boardies umgehen! Und seine Frage mit der Bandbreite ist ja schlüssig.


			
				Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre sehr Schade wenn!


Das wäre es, ja.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (23. Juli 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Bis dahin kann ich aber nur von dem ausgehen was ich kenne...



Naja, du könntest auch davon ausgehen, dass du nicht alle Möglichkeiten kennst und somit AMD natürlich eine Lösung parat hat, denn sonst würde das Ganze ja gar keinen Sinn machen  Und nein, ich bin in der Hinsicht auch nicht weiter als du, außer dass ich ein paar Spekulationen gelesen habe, in denen tatsächlich die Rede von einem MCM mit "Sideport-GDDR" die Rede war. Wie gesagt, nur Spekulationen ohne grundlegende Infos von AMD dazu. Und von den meisten wurde dies "Idee" auch aus diversen Gründen abgelehnt (z.B. das so das Fusion-Konzept ad absurdum geführt wird; zu teuer; usw....)



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ist das stellen solcher Fragen denn verboten?   Ich dachte bei der Anmeldung eigentlich das ich ebend genau hier  richtig bin und vielleicht mit Gleichgesinten über genau solche Fragen  debatieren könnte. Sollte ich mich jetzt getäuscht haben? Wäre sehr  Schade wenn!



Ja, da bist du hier leider falsch. Hier geht es nur selten um technische Details sondern hauptsächlich um das Endprodukt. Solltest du so etwas gesucht haben, gibt es wesentlich bessere Foren mit nicht so lustigen Threads (also fast jeder Thread) in denen jeder zweite Post völlig ohne Inhalt ist  Du könntest dir als erste Anlaufstelle z.B. mal das Spekulationsforum von planet3dnow.de ansehen. Vll. trifft dies deinen Geschmack.

LG


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. Juli 2010)

LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Naja, du könntest auch davon ausgehen, dass du nicht alle Möglichkeiten kennst und somit AMD natürlich eine Lösung parat hat, denn sonst würde das Ganze ja gar keinen Sinn machen


Natürlich könnte ich das, aber dann wäre ich nicht mehr ich.  Wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe, und es mich interessiert, dann will ich es immer ganz genau wissen. Sich dann nur zurück lehnen und sich sagen, die haben da schon eine Lösung passt nicht zu mir.

Das ist dabei nicht mal böse gemeint, sowie kuer das vielleicht falsch verstanden hat! Natürlich sitzen bei AMD sehr gute Leute, die sicherlich viel mehr Erfahrung und Wissen haben als ich es jemals haben werde (gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Hersteller), aber dennoch stelle ich mir bei solchen Sachen immer die Frage wie ich dieses Probleme lösen würde. Was druch aus interessante Sachen zu tage fördert wenn man die Ideen nachher mal vergleicht. 



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> ... in denen tatsächlich die Rede von einem MCM mit "Sideport-GDDR" die Rede war. Wie gesagt, nur Spekulationen ohne grundlegende Infos von AMD dazu. Und von den meisten wurde dies "Idee" auch aus diversen Gründen abgelehnt (z.B. das so das Fusion-Konzept ad absurdum geführt wird; zu teuer; usw....)


Wäre natürlich eine Überlegung, allerdings würde das, wie du ja auch sagst, die Kosten sicherlich in die Höhe treiben und soweit ich das verstanden habe, reden wir doch von einen Low End System. Was mich an dieser Stelle allerdings brennt interessieren würde ist, wie es mit der Komplexität der Mainboards in einen solchen Fall aussehen würde.

"OnChip" Grafikspeicher wäre wohl eine andere Möglicht, aber der würde wohl immer zu klein sein. Auch wenn ich davon jetzt so gar keine Ahnung habe, sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl, dass man dabei wahrscheinlich schnell Probleme mit der thermischen Belastung bekommt. Ich meine n Kerne, eine recht starker GPU Kern und noch GDDR Ram mit entsprechenden Frequenzen, das muss doch einfach heiß werden oder nicht?


----------



## Necthor (23. Juli 2010)

NOCH ist es nur ein Gerücht.
Wenn es aber wirklich stimmen sollte könnten die Grakapreise abrütschen.
Denn die jetzige Onboardgrafik ist für (moderne) Spiele unzureichend weshalb fast alle die gern mal ein spielchen wagen sich eine Einsteckkarte kaufen müssen. In diesem Zusammenhang währe eine Statistik interessant die die Gamer prozentual in Kategorien aufteilt, z.B. so:
Selten Spieler
Gelegenheitsspieler
Hardcore Gamer

Mann könnte es auch in Stunden pro Tag aufteilen.

Meinem persönlichen Empfinden nach sind die meisten Spieler Gelegenheitgamer.
Wenn diese Kategorie durch den neuen Chip abgedeckt wird werden die Grakahersteller in arge Schwierigkeiten kommen, was ihnen bleiben wird sind Highendgrakas.
AMD/ATI werden mehr Grafikeinheiten verkaufen als jemals zuvor und müssen nur noch eine geringe Menge an GrafikChips für die Highend Graka Hersteller zur verfügung stellen.
Eine andere Frage wird dann sein ob es sich für ATI überhaupt lohnen wird (separate) Grafikchips zu produzieren.

Leiden werden darunter Intel und NVIDIA die plötzlich ein Problem haben werden weil das Brot-und-Butter Geschäft einbricht oder im schlimmsten Fall sogar ganz wegbricht. 
Damit Intel überhaupt mithalten kann müssten sie NVIDIA  aufkaufen und in ihre CPUs einbauen denn selber sind sie, wie oben  bereits festgestellt nicht in der Lage konkurrenzfähige Grafikeinheiten  herzustellen.
NVIDIA könnte als Nischenanbieter für Highendgrakas enden, denn ihre Chipsatzproduktion haben sie ja bereits eingestellt und somit sieht ihr Produktportfolio ziemlich dünn aus..
Aber eine Chance hätte NVIDIA noch, dazu muss aber wiederum ein Gerücht herangezogen werden. Vor einiger Zeit stand in den Medien das NVIDIA an einer x86 CPU arbeite weil sie angeblich eine Firma aufgekauft hätten die eine x86 Lizenz besitzt. 
Sie könnten also, wie Phönix aus der Asche mit einer eigenen APU aufwarten.

Soviel zu meinen Apokalyptischen Visionen. 

Aber das Ganze ist ja nur ein Gerücht, oder!?


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (23. Juli 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> ... und soweit ich das verstanden habe, reden wir doch von einen Low End System.



Nein, man kann zumindest nicht von einer reinen Low End Plattform reden. "Nicht-High-End" wäre ok, oder eben "Mainstream". Immerhin wird es Llano als Quadcore geben und auch 2011 sehe ich das nicht als "Low-End".
Aktuell wird von 2 verschiedenen (Desktop?!-)Llano Chips gesprochen und es gibt Hinweise auf 6 verschiedene GPU-Ausbaustufen.
Aber wie gesagt sind das nur Hinweise und sind in nicht von offizieller Seite bestätigt. Und auch ich will nicht behaupten, dass es Llano mit 6 verschiedenen GPU-Varianten geben wird 

LG


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann hab ich an dieser Stelle falsche Informationen gehabt! Danke für die Korrektur!


----------



## Necthor (23. Juli 2010)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ich meine n Kerne, eine recht starker GPU Kern und noch GDDR Ram mit entsprechenden Frequenzen, das muss doch einfach heiß werden oder nicht?



Da die GDDR auf der Einsteckgraka nicht in der GPU sind könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass auf dem Mainboard neben den RAM Einsteckplätzen 4 Slots für GDDR auftauchen, so könnte jeder seinen Grakaspeicher selber bestimmen.


----------



## Chrisch (23. Juli 2010)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> ..... Und deine Brille ist blau!...
> 
> PS: Deine Fanboy-Aussagen bringen rein garnix!


Genau, meine Brille ist blau. Deswegen besitze ich 2 AMD PCs (PII X3 und X6) und nur 1 Intel Notebook 

Ich bin weder AMD noch Intel Fanboy


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Herren jetzt fertig wären mit Fanboy-Unterstellungen? Danke.

B2T


----------



## TheMF6265 (26. Juli 2010)

aber wo willst du auf nem miniATX board z.B. Platz für 4 Slots für GDDR finden?
also ich glaub das wär dann schon gewagt GDDR Bausteine anzubieten, aber machbar wäre es vlt, nimmt halt nur massig Platz weg


----------



## NCphalon (26. Juli 2010)

Vllt auf ner fest verlöteten Zusatzplatine?

Gabs net ma Boards wo die Spawas auf ner eigenen Platine gesteckt ham? (Glaub das war zu S462/478 Zeiten, da war ich noch recht neu im geschäft^^)


----------



## NCphalon (26. Juli 2010)

Vllt auf ner fest verlöteten Zusatzplatine?

Gabs net ma Boards wo die Spawas auf ner eigenen Platine gesteckt ham? (Glaub das war zu S462/478 Zeiten, da war ich noch recht neu im geschäft^^)


----------



## Necthor (28. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Vllt auf ner fest verlöteten Zusatzplatine?




....oder auf einer PCI(e) Karte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Vllt auf ner fest verlöteten Zusatzplatine?
> 
> Gabs net ma Boards wo die Spawas auf ner eigenen Platine gesteckt ham? (Glaub das war zu S462/478 Zeiten, da war ich noch recht neu im geschäft^^)


Bei Sockel A eigentlich eher weniger, zumindest wäre mir hier kein Produkt bekannt.

Bei Sockel 754 oder 939 kämen mir einige Gigabyte und ein Albatron Board (z.B. das K8X890 PRO II), beim Sockel 478 gabs aber auch einige Gigabyte Boards.
Hier allerdings ausschließlich zusätzliche Spannungsregler ie mehr Phasen oder ähnliches.

Ausschließlich auf einer zusätzlichem VRM Modul findest du sowas eher bei Sockel 7 und beim Sockel 370 gelegentlich in OEM Rechnern (ie Dell).


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei Sockel A eigentlich eher weniger, zumindest wäre mir hier kein Produkt bekannt.



Gigabyte 7NNXP


@Topic ... hört sich sehr interessant an ... die Frage ist halt wie sehr das Speicherinterface bremst, selbst wenn man Dual Channel DDR3-1866 supportet ist das weniger als bei den GPUs - und die CPU braucht auch etwas

mfg


----------

